# Rodeo



## CowboyMedic (Sep 13, 2010)

So this weekend I got stuck working stand by for transport for a rodeo. I thought it was the Mexican rodeo cause we usually do the Mexican rodeo but dispatch told me it wasn't and refused to tell me what rodeo it was. I couldn't think of anything beside the regular rodeo til I got there. Turns out it was the IGRA, 
International Gay Rodeo Association. 
Who would have thunk that existed.

 They did regular rodeo events but they also had their gay rodeo events. Like goat dressing - involves putting a pair of whitey tighties or granny panties on a goat, users choice. Steer Decorating- tying a bow on a steers tail. And the funniest of all the Wild Drag Race - one man and one woman have to get a bucking steer across a line in the arena then a drag queen has to ride the steer back across that line. We had one of the steers fall over on a drag queen and sprain their ankle and was asked if "I could bandage it around their pantie hoes" The sad thing is I did some of my clinicals in north Dallas so that's not the first time I had some dude in drag in pantie hoes ask me if he could leave them on.:blush:


----------



## medicdan (Sep 13, 2010)

cowboymedic said:


> so this weekend i got stuck working stand by for transport for a rodeo. I thought it was the mexican rodeo cause we usually do the mexican rodeo but dispatch told me it wasn't and refused to tell me what rodeo it was. I couldn't think of anything beside the regular rodeo til i got there. Turns out it was the igra,
> international gay rodeo association.
> Who would have thunk that existed.
> 
> They did regular rodeo events but they also had their gay rodeo events. Like goat dressing - involves putting a pair of whitey tighties or granny panties on a goat, users choice. Steer decorating- tying a bow on a steers tail. And the funniest of all the wild drag race - one man and one woman have to get a bucking steer across a line in the arena then a drag queen has to ride the steer back across that line. We had one of the steers fall over on a drag queen and sprain their ankle and was asked if "i could bandage it around their pantie hoes" the sad thing is i did some of my clinicals in north dallas so that's not the first time i had some dude in drag in pantie hoes ask me if he could leave them on.:blush:




roflmao


----------



## traumaqueen5 (Sep 25, 2010)

actually i have heard of the Gay rodeo association... i think the one i heard of was up in Canada tho.. I didnt know the states had one... good to know! im kinda glad we dont have one up here!


----------



## goodgrief (Oct 11, 2010)

I told my buddy, who is gay, about it, he was like I am so ashamed of my people right now. 

lol to funny


----------



## reaper (Oct 13, 2010)

The IGRA has been around for 30 years. They are in every state, so don't think Washington does not have them. Most of them are very professional rodeos. But yes, some have games that are done for entertainment. The rest of the normal events are held to the same standards as the PRCA.

I have rode in quite a few over the years. They do not restrict who can enter the rodeos and the money is all green!


----------



## CowboyMedic (Oct 13, 2010)

reaper said:


> The IGRA has been around for 30 years. They are in every state, so don't think Washington does not have them. Most of them are very professional rodeos. But yes, some have games that are done for entertainment. The rest of the normal events are held to the same standards as the PRCA.
> 
> I have rode in quite a few over the years. They do not restrict who can enter the rodeos and the money is all green!



I recall Canada, Texas, Oklahoma, Florida, Georgia, and a few more IGRA state divisions. Yeah they did all the regular events and some were pretty good but some were first timers so they dragged the rodeo out. The organization the first day was horrid the second day they seemed to have worked out all the kinks. And no you didnt have to be gay or belong to the IGRA to compete. Some were from the Red River and etc just trying to get some points before the season ended.

The Wild Drag Race I have to admit made it all worth it. I almost fell off the cot laughing so hard while watching it.


----------



## yyc_ranger_4x4 (Oct 17, 2010)

One of the groups that I volunteer with, we do the security, money handling, and minor medical for the gay rodeo that happens in Strathmore. The weekend is pretty good, and everyone there is pretty well behaved, even better than most other rodeo's I've been to (and I work at the Calgary Stampede). They're all a good group to work with.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Oct 20, 2010)

all righty then...the host of non-pc jokes that I could make out of this are growing exponentially. However, in the interest of bull-riding fanatics like myself, I shall not say any of them......:censored:


----------



## wyoskibum (Oct 20, 2010)

*You obviously didn't see Brokeback Mountain!*



CowboyMedic said:


> International Gay Rodeo Association.
> Who would have thunk that existed.



Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 20, 2010)

and they even have a website: http://www.igra.com/


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Oct 23, 2010)

wyoskibum said:


> Sorry, couldn't resist!



I would have thought that they would ride each other, who would have thunk it. My wife and I are members of the heterosexual rodeo. When we are in bed, I call her by some other girls name, and I see if I can hold on for 8 seconds


----------



## reaper (Oct 23, 2010)

Good to see the immaturity of providers shining through.


----------

